# Performances / Recordings: A Comparison A Contrast



## jennydog (Mar 3, 2019)

I really enjoyed the "Song Exploder" podcast episode with Yo-Yo Ma discussing his two recordings of “PRELUDE, CELLO SUITE NO. 1 IN G MAJOR, BY J.S. BACH” Has anyone an additional resource where I can find more of such (musicians discussing their performances or recordings)? Thank you. (caveat: I'm new to discussion forums & classical music; please excuse any norm digressions)


----------

